# Jittery video is back!!!



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

The jittery video has started again on the 622. I have to do 2 or 3 reboots a day to fix the problem then it comes back after a few hours. What a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Any particular channel, so I can try to keep an eye out for it? Live, delayed, DVR?


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark,
It is on all of the above. And it has been on SD and HD channels.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

junianby said:


> Mark,
> It is on all of the above. And it has been on SD and HD channels.


Same here in Detroit with one of my 622s.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it come and go? Does it seem to come and go based on content? 

Is it on all of the channels all of the time? 

davpel.. are you saying that it is only effecting one of your 622s but not the other while watching the exact same content? 

Any particular programs that you see it on all the time?  

When you say SD/HD. Can one of you provide a few channels and programs where you are seeing it on? 

How often are you seeing it?

Sorry for asking so many questions, but would like to see if one of us could see it too.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I get this about 2 to 3 times a week...happens on any channel including OTA, recorded material as well. Using the old trick of hitting the pause or the skip back function does work, or the reboot. I wonder if this could be tied into one of the OTA channels losing signal that is creating this problem? I'm on my 3rd 622 due to other problems and every one of them has displayed this problem.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

SHADO 1 said:


> I get this about 2 to 3 times a week...happens on any channel including OTA, recorded material as well. Using the old trick of hitting the pause or the skip back function does work, or the reboot. I wonder if this could be tied into one of the OTA channels losing signal that is creating this problem? I'm on my 3rd 622 due to other problems and every one of them has displayed this problem.


Same here, yesterday was really bad. I think it has improved somewhat since March though. I usually notice on the news channels first (CNN, FOX, CNBC) with a really jerky sports or stock tickers. Then checking the voom channels HGHD was very bad yesterday. My OTA SD and HD channels always have mildly annoying jittery video and that is with 100% signal strength. Today is much better. I tried to think of what might cause this like recroding two HD channels while watching a third with three minutes available disk space. That works fine today. My TV is a 1080p dlp connected with an HDMI cable. I have switched to component when having the problem and the problem is there as well.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

We also had a lot of jittery video and audio yesterday, maily on the locals out of Salt Lake City. It got so bad we "lost" the picture a couple of times on CBS Big Brother.

This was thru the Dish feed, we don't have any OTA.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I see it sometimes but it is only on the main hdtv. I don't see it on the sd tv in the other room and I am set to single mode. It ususally goes away after a few seconds to a minute. A reboot will make it go away everytime. I see it on ota stations and hd and sd channels. It is very rare though.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I saw the same thing last night -

Was watching Big Brother off of the DVR. It was recorded off of the SD Local Feed last night. Looked like I was watching Charlie Chaplin for awhile. I did the skip back a few times and it went away.

I didn't see any problems this morning. I was watching Today live off of the OTA while eating breakfast. My kid is in watching Wallace & Grommet right now off of the DVR (recorded from HBO-E feed Saturday night). Neither instance was I getting the herky jerkies this morning.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Does it come and go? Does it seem to come and go based on content?
> 
> Is it on all of the channels all of the time?
> 
> ...


I didn't spend a lot of time with my secondary 622, but I sure didn't notice it during the few minutes I had it on. With respect to the other 622, the problem was horribble last night. It was only on the SD channels, but it affected all of them. I was trying to watch the Tigers game on FSD (ch 430) and the stuttering was so bad that you could see the scroll along the bottom stop and start constantly. Thankfully, I quickly realized that the Tigers were also on ESPN2 HD and that looked beautiful!

As of today, both 622s are fine again.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I was watching "The Contender" on ESPN HD last night. About 45 minutes in, the jitters started, and it was BAD. Nothing I did would stop it - put a 15 sec buffer in, skipped back a couple of times, etc. After Contender ended, I switched over to Seinfeld (Detroit HD Local) and there was no jittering. I just opened up The Contender recording on 622 DVR, and the stuttering was there at the end of the recording as well. 

I also noticed a secondary issue yesterday as well - the audio on the Detroit CBS HD Local was off by about 3 seconds all day yesterday.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I've seen this lately with these shows on the scifi channel. Only dvr so far and it's been awhile since I've seen it so it took some time to realize what was going on. Very hard on the eyes and reboots didn't help me.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

> Using the old trick of hitting the pause or the skip back function does work, or the reboot.


I'm getting the jitters also, and I've tried all sorts of functins to rid my machine of it, including the listed cure (but not the reboot.) I've had my 622 for 3-4 months.

If I reboot, do I loose all of my settings and record schedule? I have the 622 and it has worked flawlessly until now. The jerky video is most noticable when there is a scrolling message on the screen, like you typically get on news channels. I've tried FF, Rew, Pause, etc and nothing gets the smooth motion back. I've also rtied turning the equipment off using remote control (brings up the "Hit Select" message).

Any suggestion as to how to get the equipment back to smooth video? I suspect that it is a problem with the HDD. Or is it a software problem?

Thanks.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

lbeck said:


> If I reboot, do I loose all of my settings and record schedule?


No, it will retain all of your settings if you reboot.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I've ordered but not yet received my 622. With all the problems the last couple of weeks, I've got serious leasers remorse. My 942 works flawlessly (other than the unit rebooting when watching the local OTA NBC affiliate).


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

> I've got serious leasers remorse


My personal opinion is that I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've never has a 942 or any DVR so my upgrade (from a receiver/DVHS combo) was quite major. I'm still deleriously happy with the new technology. I of course want the hardware to be perfect since I am somewhat of a videophile, but I'm hoping that there are workarounds, fixes, software patches, or whatever to fix the jitters. They're not noticable except in certain viewing situations, but I still want it fixed.

Apparently the 942 isn't absolutely perfect either.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Gawd, the video started the stutter and jitter thing last night. Ironically, I rarely had that problem with the other software releases. WAF not so good when I try to do a reset during her favorite sitcom.

I also own a 942 and never experienced the video jitter...


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

> the video started the stutter and jitter thing last night.


I never noticed it until today also, and I always watch the scrolling banner on my morning news (where it's most noticable).

I'm wondering if there was some software download or other item that has caused this all of a sudden.

Another thing - how do you reboot? I plan to try this to see if it presents a cure or workaround. I can't find ctl-alt-del on my 622!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Reboot: 

Hold down your power button and count to 10.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Ron Barry
> Does it come and go? Does it seem to come and go based on content?
> 
> Is it on all of the channels all of the time?
> ...


I think Ron asks some important and relevant questions which aren't fully answered. I thought I'd provide an update to provide as much data as I currently have for my specific set of circumstances.

I started to reboot last night and found that the jitters apparently are gone. Using the "ain't broke don't fix it" philosophy I decided to wait until this morning's news fix to watch the banner scroll across the bottom. No jitters. I also watched HNN last night and no jitters on the scroll. It's looking like this is an intermittant problem. It would be especially helpful if davpel could confirm that his problems are only on one of his 622s. This would eliminate the variable of signal transmission problems.

I'll continue to monitor this thread to see if this gets narrowed to whether it's a machine-specific problem or if it's an intermittant transmission problem. Also, whether once presented it gets progressively worse, or whether I may never see it again.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I experienced the jitters again a few days ago and it was worse than before. I noticed it first in just normal picture watching, and switched to HNN to get a bottom scroll crawler and it was very apparent. I then saw it on all channels. Like before, it disappeared the next day. I don't know how long it actually lasted.

It appears to be a stuttering hard drive or something like that. I'm wondering at this point:

* Is there a malfunction in my 622 that needs to be repaired
* Is this normal behavior and I should just live with it
* Is there a software issue that is being worked on and I need to just wait

Since this problem has/is being experienced by others, I'd like some advice on how to proceed. If it is intermittant and just the current state of the technology then I can live with it. If something is broken then my unit may still be under warranty (installed last July).

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jittery video is a function of software, not hardware, and is still being worked on by the engineering team.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jittery video is a function of software, not hardware, and is still being worked on by the engineering team.


I watch a lot of news and I see jittery video almost every day on channels 200 - 209. When I called support they suggested a front panel power off. That did seem to help for about a day. I watch NFL football on Fox HD OTA. The jittery video was particularly bad during the Bengals game Sunday. Signal strengh is 100. Is the jittery OTA video the fault of the 622 also? I have had my 622 now since March. It has had problems with audio or video since the start. HDMI works.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, OTA jitter is the 622's fault as well.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I noticed it for the first time today....have had the system for around two weeks. Bottom on the screen is most noticeable when there are graphics. Problem eventually escalated into a growing blue pixel cloud that eventually filled the screen. Loaded up a recorded program and it jitters as well. After around twenty minutes this problem was gone. Have also had problems with the local Fox station and lip sync and sound studdering. Also periodic popping (static-y) sounds from TV2. Lots of little things that make me wonder if I really want a DVR this bad (it's my first one) to put up with the continuing issues. BTW, my connection is HDMI and wonder if that has anything to do with anything.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jittery video is a function of software, not hardware, and is still being worked on by the engineering team.


Thanks, Mark.

I can wait for the fix. I just wanted to get my receiver fixed sooner rather than later since there may be some warranty issues.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

After searching for posts on jittery pictures/stuttering it appears i am not the only one, but there wasn't as much as i thought out there. 

I was watchign Fox Soccer Channel and the picture was jumping ever so slightly every 3/4 seconds. It was the same later watching NFL on the locals through dish. It's annoying and i'm sure it's not good for you!

It was a lovely clear day so can't believe it was weather related. Also didn't seem to have this problem on either my HD channels via 622 or watchign the same tv on my std HS receiver. 

Is there any news on this software fix? The amount of money we pay we should not have to put up with this.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I still occasionally get the jittery video. Usually a reboot does the trick. Still, I would love for Dish to finally fix this very annoying problem.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

i presume reboot is a hard reboot. unplug for 30 seconds etc.?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

gooders said:


> i presume reboot is a hard reboot. unplug for 30 seconds etc.?


Yep. Usually after a hard reboot it disappears.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 15, 2006)

I have noticed the jittery video on my OTA and Satellite Service on CBS, the picture just freezes at times, I hope Dish will fix this problem soon as it is very annoying. We have a sorry CBS channel so I just thought was the station. It just started this about a week ago.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the same issue. Sometimes it is so bad I cant even watch TV. DISH sent me a new 622 but it didnt solve anything. Now I have a tech coming out on saturday.. I am now paying for dish service I can not watch.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I have had the latest 622 update for the past week. Still have the jittery video.. Why are we paying for service we can not watch?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Did the tech find a problem with your install? Was all your cables good, your lnb good etc? Maybe it is related to where the dvr is installed and the fact it is getting to hot . Make sure it is well ventilated and has no blockage in an open a/v cabinet and has no components under it or over it.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I still see jittery video, but it's always very brief and nowadays very rare. I think I've seen it twice, maybe 3 times since L4.0x spooled. It always goes away on it's own and I don't think it's lasted more than 30 seconds. When happening skipping or FF/REW does not get it to go away I just have to wait for it to go away on it's own. This does not sound like what you are seeing dahauss, you might want to call support and see what they have to say.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

when I had the tech come out he didnt find anything wrong.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did the also see the jitter? I did a quick scan of your posts trying to get more info and i nothing popped out in terms of channels, content, configuration etc. Might want to post an update here with more details than "When are they going to fix the jitters, still happening" posts. This way others can look at the channels, programs and compare. Maybe get a confirmation of what you are seeing in L4.03 others are seeing.

Based on your previous posts, TV is unwatchable. Obviously you are seeing something others here are not and you are seeing it a lot so provide some details in this thread and lets see if confirmation can be made. I occasional see something once in a blue moon that appears to possible be a jitter but if I do it does not last long and it is very infrequent.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

I noticed some choppiness yesterday on mine as well. It didn't matter if it was OTA, SD, or HD. It went away on it's own after about 5 minutes.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Well it doesnt matter SD or HD (I dont use OTA).it seems to only happen when the picture is bright (a lot of white) in the scene. For instance I was watching a movie with a bright beach scene and it did it. a reset does nothing to fix this issue...


----------



## gradybuck (Aug 29, 2005)

My DVR playbacks are all jittery when fast forwarding. Started a few weeks ago. Recordings are all off satellite. I assumed it had something to do with a software download. No jitters anywhere else.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I have the jittery video on my 622 and it has the latest software update. It now appears that the jittery video is ONLY on bright scenes (IE white beach, etc).. it doesnt matter SD, HD or even the on demand stuff. I watched the free food network on demand and it was jumping at certain times...


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

is there any update to this?? I guess I need to call dish.... Im also getting the "there is a switch error" which I was not getting before.. it only happens on the 622 and NOT the 211 I also have


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I am seeing both of the issues you mentioned. I occasionally see jittery video for anywhere from 5 - 30 seconds and then it goes away. At the most I'll see this maybe 1 time in an hour, usually less than that. As for the check switch error, I'll see that every few days and it goes away right away. Hopefully they will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## curiousmike (May 1, 2007)

Hi - new guy here, just had Dish HD installed a few days ago.

I think I'm experiencing the "jittery" video.

It's a horizontal band ( or three ) of garbage that shows up on the screen.
It's not all channels.
It's not all the time.

It seems to be more frequent on HD. 

For sure, the top most part of the screen seems to be continually "warbled"... maybe the top 10-20 horizontal pixels.

I have my system configured to go from the 622 component output to a cheap component switcher into my (LCD) TV.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

curiousmike said:


> For sure, the top most part of the screen seems to be continually "warbled"... maybe the top 10-20 horizontal pixels.


This is a common effect seen in the digital realm where the display is not using any overscan. Most CRT televisions are set for anywhere from 5 to 15% overscan to cover these rough edges that contain the audio and closed captioning signals.

I see it when I am watching an HD channel and when it goes to commercial, the commercial is SD content. The top of the screen will contain this effect. If I watch an SD show with my digital projector, I use the overscan function to push this off the screen. LCD and plasma screens will also show this effect unless overscan has been set on the display.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

curiousmike said:


> Hi - new guy here, just had Dish HD installed a few days ago.
> 
> I think I'm experiencing the "jittery" video.
> 
> It's a horizontal band ( or three ) of garbage that shows up on the screen.


This is not jittery video. I know what you are seeing, I see it occasionally myself, maybe once every 2 - 3 hours on some HD stations, HBO-HD is one of them. Jittery video is when the entire image seems jerky and not fluid, almost like every other frame is missing during playback. It comes and goes but these days does not seem to last very long, usually. i.e. I may see it for 30 seconds every hour or 2 when watching some content.


----------



## curiousmike (May 1, 2007)

Rob - I see it more than occasionally.

Do other people see this?

I'm ruling out poor cabling because 80% of the image is perfect... maybe that's naive.

Has there been a discussion about what I'm seeing? It's hard to come up with a search phrase for "horizontal lines warbling messed up blah blah blah"


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the common term used around here is macro-blocking or pixelation. What stations are you seeing this with? If locals are they Dish provided or OTA? I also see this when I'm having signal issues, i.e. on stations located on the 129 satellite when it has it's issues every 45 minutes or so, but typically it results in a complete loss of picture for a minute when it starts to happen.


----------



## curiousmike (May 1, 2007)

( Trying to come up to speed on all the terms... 129 satellite?!? :O )

I don't use OTA on my setup.

For sure, it happens on locals provided by Dish and some of the HD channels. 

So far, I have not noticed complete loss of picture.

I'll try to compile more data ( SD vs. HD vs. channels ) and come back with a more complete picture (HA!) of what's happening.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

129 is one of the Satellites you get your stations from. Some locals are there as well as most of the newer national HD channels. If you have a Dish1000 on your roof you are seeing 3 satellites, 110, 119, and 129 (numbers are their orbital location). If you go to the Echostar Knowledge Base, http://ekb.dbstalk.com/ you can see which channels are on which satellite. The one at 129 seems to be having ongoing hardware issues in which the signal drops, pretty dramatically every 45 minutes or so. The closer you live to the edge of the coverage area of this satellite the worse the drop. It's the worst on the west coast and more so the further north you are. Looks like you are in Northern CA so you are probably getting a fair drop in signal strength on this bird. If all the channels you are having problems on are on 129 it may be the culprit. You may be losing enough signal to cause the minor pixelation, but not enough to lose signal completely. Definitely check that out. If that is the case you can try calling Dish back and getting them to install a 2nd, larger, standalone dish on your roof just for 129 to boost it's signal.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

curiousmike said:


> Hi - new guy here, just had Dish HD installed a few days ago.
> 
> I think I'm experiencing the "jittery" video.
> 
> ...


I think am having the same issue that you are talking about. It will be different horizontal bands (or sometimes patches) on the screen. What's crazy is that if focuses on specific areas. For example this morning, when I was watching Good Morning America, it kept happening on the scrolling bar across the bottom. The are will "pixelate" into large squares and then go back to normal.

It also focuses on things like faces, areas of color, etc.

It do have it in an enclosed cabinet and the temps are 107,120,138 (I have it cooled and actively vented).

Has anyone else been having this problem??

It is driving me craaaaaazy!


----------



## bhoth (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine got worse in the last couple of days. Mine seems to do it on OTA channels as well as Dish channels which leads me to believe that it's the reciever more than the signal.

Also, the recording is worse than watching it live.

Any ideas?

thanks,


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

I have also had jittery video on the "good morning america" scroll bar , as well as other programs.
I have repaired this by switching from 1080i to 720p.

I do not know why this repair works but it does with my 40"LCD TV.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

racermurray said:


> I have also had jittery video on the "good morning america" scroll bar , as well as other programs.
> I have repaired this by switching from 1080i to 720p.
> 
> I do not know why this repair works but it does with my 40"LCD TV.


How do you switch to 1080i? Is it in the HDTV setup?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.... (Menu-6-8)


----------



## curiousmike (May 1, 2007)

bhoth said:


> Also, the recording is worse than watching it live.


I haven't noticed this.

However, I have noticed that HD recordings via the DVR look worse than live.

The installer put me in 1080i mode. I had the horizontal issues.
I put it to 720p... I still have the horizontal issues.


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

I called yesterday and DISH is sending me a new 622 out.

Hopefully it will fix my problem, it's seriously annoying!


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I called tonight.. They told me it is a KNOWN problem and it has been since June 2006. They have NOT been able to resolve. they said sending me a new unit wont make any difference. They filled out another technical support issue report and told me I probably wont hear back but when it is fixed it will be in a software release. They would not give me any credit for this issue.. I asked but they said they couldnt do anything....

so looks like We get to pay for jittery video


----------



## jmcginn825 (Mar 8, 2007)

jmcginn825 said:


> I called yesterday and DISH is sending me a new 622 out.
> 
> Hopefully it will fix my problem, it's seriously annoying!


Argggh! My mom called me this morning (watches my kids) and said that a DISH tech showed up at 8:00 am (I was already gone for work). She had no idea what he was there to fix (neither did he) so he just left.

They said they were mailing me a new 622 when they were actuallyhaving a tech bring one out. Apparently the lady at DISH couldn't get my RA# to go through so she did that. Problem is they never called me to tell me a tech was coming out. Lady I talked to today even said that in the notes it said, "customer is unaware that tech will be coming out, may not be home or call to say they didn't know he was coming out." I mean, what kind of sense does that make! Now I have to wait until Tuesday until I get my new 622.


----------

